# Verzögerung bei auflösung 1920x1080 mit LCD TV



## Ts_Marie (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo leute, folgendes

Ich hab jetzt meinen neuen PC (Daten: windows 7 64 bit  6gb ram  geforce GTX 285 Intel i7 920) und hab folgendes "problem"

Und zwar, ich hab mein Computer an einen LCD fernseher angeschlossen und benutez die auflösung 1280x720 eigendlich, allerdings sieht das bei einen 32 zoll LCD TV leicht krümmelig aus, da hilft meistens AA das besitz aber zb GTA 4 nicht und in Age of conan sieht das Graß dann komisch aus (hat ne schwarze umrandung wenn es nicht auf AAx16Q eingestellt ist, da es aber grad in Age of conan allgemein Performanceprobleme gibt hab ich das nicht so eingestellt)

Deswegen hab ich öfters mal die auflösung auf 1920x1080 gestellt, da hab ich aber das problem das ich minimale verzögerungen hab, sie sind nicht mal wirklich sichtbar, aber ich glaub ein par wissen es wie es sic hanfühlt wenn man dsa gefühl hat alle bewegungen werden minimal später übertragen.

Woran liegt das? Liegt das daran das es bei so einer auflösung generell normal ist? oder Liegt es daran das mein LCD TV eventuell bei so einer auflösung nicht schnell genug ist? Oder gibt es eine andere ursache die es sein könnte? Ich bin schon überlegen lieber wieder auf meinen Monitor zu wechseln, allerdings würd ich das lieber irgendwie anders lösen da es schon nen unterschied macht ob man jetzt vor nem 17 zoll monitor oder vor nem 32 zoll monitor hockt.


----------



## muehe (29. Mai 2010)

mit der Karte solltest immer 1920x1080 fahren (können)

wenn der LCD nicht schnell genug ist kommt es eher zu einem verwischen bei schnellen Bewegungen aber das ist auch nicht auflösungsabhängig

Input Lag könnte natürlich auch noch ne Rolle spielen sollte aber auch nicht so spürbar sein

für den Rest bzw. genaueres ist mir heut spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (29. Mai 2010)

Es kann durchaus sein das Bilder vom Computer bis zum Fernseher eine gewisse Zeit brauchen. 
Der Fernseher muss die Bilder ja auch erstmal verarbeiten und dann darstellen.
Grade bei den neueren LCD Glotzen gibts oftmals Bildfilter etc ,die das Bild neu "rendern" um die Bildqualität zu verbessern.
Bei einer DVD ist das Egal ob die Bilder mal ein paar Zehntelsekunden in den Eingeweiden rumhängen und warten, bei Computerspielen ist das ätzend.
Bei LG heißt das Gerümpel dann z.b. 





> <LI>24p Real Cinema mit 5:5 Pull Down, Just Scan, Eye Care,_Dual XD Engine_


Vielleicht kann diese Art von Einstellungen bei deinem Fernseher abschalten.

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden haben, bewegst du z.b. die Maus um nach links zu schauen um das BIld auf dem Fernseher macht dieses dann 0.2 Sekunden später ?

Ich hab das Problem mit meiner Soundanlage am Fernseher. Der Audiodecoder braucht eine gewisse Zeit um das Signal von der Glotze zu verarbeiten und wenn ich dann Boxen und Fernseher gleichzeitig laufen lasse, hinkt der Ton der Boxem dem Fernseher ein klein wenig als Echo nach.


----------



## Ts_Marie (29. Mai 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Es kann durchaus sein das Bilder vom Computer bis zum Fernseher eine gewisse Zeit brauchen.
> Der Fernseher muss die Bilder ja auch erstmal verarbeiten und dann darstellen.
> Grade bei den neueren LCD Glotzen gibts oftmals Bildfilter etc ,die das Bild neu "rendern" um die Bildqualität zu verbessern.
> Bei einer DVD ist das Egal ob die Bilder mal ein paar Zehntelsekunden in den Eingeweiden rumhängen und warten, bei Computerspielen ist das ätzend.
> ...




Hallo, ja richtig, genau so zeigt sich die verzögerung, sie ist wirklich nur minimal, aber eben spürbar, ich schau mal ob ich bei meinen fernseher was ändern kann aber so spontan fällt mir da nichts ein.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Mai 2010)

Du hast es hier mit dem sogenannten Inputlag zu tun. Der Fernseher kann die Daten nicht so schnell wiedergeben , wie es erforderlich wäre. Ist halt ein Nachteil der Digitaltechnik, wenn minderwertigere Teile verbaut werden oder schlecht programmiert wurde. Das trifft man überall an, digital Kabel, Satellit, usw.. Bei analoger Technik gibt es sowas nicht bzw. ist es kaum messbar und wenn dann nur über größere Entfernungen.
Das gibt es auch hin und wieder bei manchen Monitoren. Diese Verzögerung lässt sich im Normalfall, wenn überhaupt, höchstens durch ein Firmware-Update des Fernsehers beseitigen oder mindern. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das du das selber ausführen kannst, falls es für deinen TV sowas überaupt gibt, kann man aber bezweifeln. Wenn es ein Update der Firmware geben sollte, wird das in deinen Fall wohl nur der Hersteller selbst ausführen. Heist also, du müsstest ihn einschicken. Andere Möglichkeiten gibt es wahrscheinlich nicht. Auch ist es keine Garantie das der Inputlag durch ein Update verschwindet.
Den Inputlag könntest du im Prinzip auch selber nachmessen, wie groß der ist. Du brauchst dazu eigentlich nur ein Programm mit einer Uhr das dir auch 1/10- und 1/100 Sekunden anzeigt. Dann das Bild vom PC auf den TV klonen und schon kannst du die Verzögerung sehen/messen.


----------



## Caps-lock (29. Mai 2010)

Ok jetzt klingt meine Erklärung voll amateurhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, war aber grundsätzlich anscheinend richtig.

Was für ein Fernsehmodell hast du denn ? Vielleicht haben ja andere Leute mit dem Problem schon Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Desdinova (29. Mai 2010)

Um Dagonzo und Caps-Lock nochmal zu bestärken, ich denke auch, dass der TV einfach einen zu hohen Input-Lag hat. Alles was sich unter 30ms Verzögerung abspielt ist für den Menschen nicht mehr wahrnehmbar (angeblich). Alles was sich darüber befindet kann sich, je nach Empfindlichkeit der Person, schon bemerkbar machen. Versuch einfach mal in den Menüs einen Gamemode oder ähnliches (so heißen die meistens) zu finden. Danach sollte sich der Input-Lag dann etwas vermindern, da dort die Bildnachbearbeitung runtergeschraubt oder ganz deaktiviert wird.
Ich hatte vor einem halben Jahr auch die Wahl zwischen einem Bravia Z5500 (neues Modell) und einem Bravia Z4500 (Vorgänger). Da ich relativ viel Spiele und mir der Input-Lag des 5500 schon im Laden aufgefallen ist, hab ich mich für den älteren TV entschieden. Der hat zwar das schlechtere Upscaling und Deinterlacing aber dafür einen Input-Lag im Gamemode von 0 -10ms. Du kannst dir auch auf hdtvtest mal deinen oder einen baugleichen TV raussuchen und schauen welchen Lag sie gemessen haben und was sie über die Gamingqualitäten schreiben.


----------



## muehe (29. Mai 2010)

Firmware-Updates kann man schon allein machen bei meinen Fernsehern einfach runterladen aufn USB Stick , einstecken , abwarten Fertig!


----------



## Ts_Marie (29. Mai 2010)

Ich hab einen toshiba fernseher mit 32 zoll ist nen HD Ready tv, un hat ne ms zeit von 08 laut der seite.

Ich hab an dem leider auch kein game mode. Meine mutter hat aber auch einen 32 ZOll fernseher allerdings von samsung, der hat einen gamemode.

Das genaue Modell ist [font=Arial, Tahoma, Verdana]
*Samsung LE32B450*



Meine mutter hat auch gesagt sie würd die fernseher Tauschen da sie ja nur fernsieht und es ihr egal ist, hat jemand erfahrungen mit den fernseher ob das mit der Auflösung dann besser klappt? Weil wenn das ergebniss gleich ist kann ich mir das rum schleppen auch sparen^^[/font]


----------



## muehe (29. Mai 2010)

aso "nur" HDready

wie schliesst du den Rechner denn an den LCD an ?

also welcher Anschluss VGA oder HDMI


----------



## Ts_Marie (29. Mai 2010)

Ich benutze einen DVI zu HDMI adapter am pc und darin steckt dann mein HDMI kabel das an meinen fernseher angeschlossen ist, so würd ich dann auch den Samsung TV anschließen.


----------



## painschkes (29. Mai 2010)

_Der Samsung TV sollte aufjeden Fall besser sein..ist auch die beste Wahl bei 32" TV´s mit geringem Budget (aber das nur nebenbei :-)...)

_


----------



## muehe (29. Mai 2010)

kannst du die Auflösung 1366x768 nicht auswählen ?

aber diese Aüflösung erreichst du glaube nur über VGA oder du müsstest dir im Nvidia eine benutzerdefinierte Auflösung erstellen


----------



## Ts_Marie (29. Mai 2010)

Nein es geht maximal bis 1280x1024 und danach springt es automatisch bei der auflösungsauswahl auf 1920x1080 dazwischen ist nichts, selbst wenn ich mir alle Auflösungen anzeigen lasse, und in spielen gibts bei mir die auflösung sowieso bei keinen spiel komischerweiße.


----------



## muehe (29. Mai 2010)

versuchs mal mit der Benutzerdefinierten Auflösung in den Nvidia Einstellungen oder vielleicht mit nem DVI Kabel und DVI->VGA Adapter der ja meist/immer bei den Grafikkarten beiliegt


----------



## Ts_Marie (29. Mai 2010)

Naja, eine individuelle auflösung würde denk mal spätestens bei spielen nichts mehr bringen da die spiele die ja einzelnd verwalten :/ Ich werd es mal mit so nem adapter versuchen.


----------



## muehe (29. Mai 2010)

nee normalerweise zeigen Spiele die Auflösung an die auch im Windows bzw. Treiber verfügbar sind

ansonsten auch nochmal genaue Bezeichnung von deinem TV posten solltest du hinten auf einem Typenschild finden


----------



## Ts_Marie (29. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mir jetzt den TV von meiner mutter geholt, das bild ist jetzt Scharf, klar und ich hab die nativauflösung vom fernseher also 1360x768, es läuft flüssig und ich merk jetzt schon beim schreiben das alles sofort kommt =)

Nur jetzt hab ich das Problem das ich nicht die Einstellung finde das der fernseher den sound meiner soundkarte wiedergeben soll die ich vom pc mit den fernseher über ein normales soundkabel verbunden hab wie es davor bei meinen Toshiba fernseher war -.-


----------



## muehe (29. Mai 2010)

welches Kabel hast du jetzt genommen ?

ja du musst seperates Soundkabel anschliessen da du ja über einen DVI rausgehst der keinen Ton überträgt 

oder hast du den LCD jetzt komplett über HDMI ?


----------



## Ts_Marie (29. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub das nennt man 3.5mm klinkenstecker, also der ganz normale stecker der normale lautsprecher mit der Soundkarte verbindet.

Bei meinen Toshiba TV gerät musst ich den Sound auf Analog umstellen damit er den sound dann von dem Klinkenstecker nimmt, bei dem Samsung find ich dafür jetzt aber keine einstellung, Automatisch macht er da aber auch keine einstellungen das er den sound vom pc annimmt.


----------



## muehe (29. Mai 2010)

hmm müsst ich mal nachschauen 

aber welches wie hast du den PC(Grafikkarte) jetzt mit dem Samsung verbunden ?

hast du auch an der Rückseiteden HDMI 1 (untere) und daneben den Sound(Klinke 3,5mm) genommen ?


----------



## Ts_Marie (29. Mai 2010)

Ich hab ihn auch wie davor über einen DVI zu HDMI adapter verbunden, dh der Adapter am pc der dann das HDMI kabel an den fernseher anschließt, den sound dann über die 3,5mm klinke.

Ja ich hab HDMI 1 genommen und daneben ist dann auch der stecker von der Klinke, deswegen bin ich auch grad total ratlos ich weiß ja eigendlich wie das normalerweiße mit dem Sound Funktioniert, aber hier bleibt die Einstellung dafür grade einfach aus.


----------



## muehe (29. Mai 2010)

ich würd nochmal alle Verbindungen überprüfen ob alles richtig drinsteckt manchmal muss man da auch mal bissl fester drücken

Rechner mal neustarten , TV evtl. mal auf Werkeinstellungen zurücksetzen

Lautstärke is aber nicht auf 0 bzw. Mute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis vor dem Wechsel hat der Sound aber funktioniert ?

ist bei Speaker Select / Lautsprecherauswahl TV Speaker gewählt ?


----------



## Ts_Marie (29. Mai 2010)

Hilft alles nichts, ja TV speaker ist gewählt, wenn ich das Richtig verstanden habe handelt der Punkt auch eher davon, wo der sound rauskommen soll, und das ist der Fernseher, aber da umstellen hilft auch nichts selbst wenn ich es falsch verstanden hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich schnall mir mal die anleitung und guck die durch


----------



## Ts_Marie (29. Mai 2010)

Ok ich habs, das war tricky.

Ich musste im Samson TV den HDMI 1 Channel umbennen in DVI PC (die namen sind vorgegeben) Dann nimmt er den ton an =)


----------



## muehe (29. Mai 2010)

komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja hauptsache läuft und schöneres Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ts_Marie (29. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub das liegt daran das der TV versucht über HDMI standartmässig da den Ton zu saugen, bei VGA (das standartmässig als PC und nicht als VGA ausgeschrieben ist) versucht er es wohl automatisch über die klinkenbuchse, Durch die umbenennung steuert er wohl auch über HDMI diese buchse an =)


----------



## muehe (29. Mai 2010)

stand das es denn irgendwo im Handbuch ?


----------



## Ts_Marie (29. Mai 2010)

Nein ich hab lauter seiten in Google durchforstet und hab lauter sachen probiert und irgendwann hab ich einen beitrag gefunden der kurz verfasst war "Bennen es mal in PC um" und das war dann eben die lösung^^


----------



## muehe (29. Mai 2010)

evtl. auch mal Firmware updaten

http://www.samsung.com/at/consumer/detail/support.do?group=tv-audio-video&type=television&subtype=lcd-tv&model_nm=LE32B450C4W&disp_nm=LE32B450&language=&cate_type=all&dType=D&mType=FM&vType=&prd_ia_cd=02010100&model_cd=LE32B450C4WXZG&menu=download

Upgrade Guide ziehen und den Upgrade File 

Rest steht alles gut beschrieben im Guide


----------

